# Photo Contest



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay, I know lots of you won't want to post in here. I might be starting a website (about horses) and I need some photos. They don't have to be of you or your horse, just some photos of horses that can go online. 

Catergories:

Jumping
Pleasure riding
Western
English
Dressage
Cross country 
Lessons
Falling off 
Grooming your horse/grooming tools
Tack/ tacking up
Washing your horse
Farrier
Vet
Mucking out, feed mixes (general care)
Your horse (either full face, full body, legs, tail, mane, hooves. )
Horse with illness (mud fever, laminitis, etc.)
Paddock/ horse grazing
Horse behaving badly
Lunging
Hacking

And anymore that you think of. Thx in advance. 

None off google, Plz.

You can put the horses name, your name, the stables name, or the place name if you want to.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry, website has been deleted. The contest is still open though. Winners will get a free signiture with a photo of there choice.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

i will be going up to the barn today or 2morrow and will take my camera i will tell you which categories i will probably be entering ( the ones with the X )
Jumping
Pleasure riding
WesternX
EnglishX
Dressage
Cross country 
LessonsX
Falling off 
Grooming your horse/grooming toolsX ( grooming tools )
Tack/ tacking up
Washing your horse
Farrier
Vet
Mucking out, feed mixes (general care)
Your horse (either full face, full body, legs, tail, mane, hooves. ) X ( full face , full body , legs , mane , tail and hooves i can get em all )
Horse with illness (mud fever, laminitis, etc.)
Paddock/ horse grazing X ( my horse lives outside )
Horse behaving badly X ( yeah ..... she won't be behaving good )
Lunging
Hacking


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

how many pictures can it be? i'll do it


----------



## HeatherRachelS (Feb 6, 2011)

This is Jester  hope you like it.


----------



## JMessier (Feb 7, 2011)

if you still need pictures let me know i may have a few that you could use i have a lot of pics of my man and could probably find some for alot of the categories .


----------

